# Interesting Thread from the "other side" re: STOLEN Kindle. Posts get HEATED.



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

As I stated before: I peek my head in on the "other side" every so often just for kicks. This thread seems to be gaining a bit of attention and is becoming quite heated:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg1?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1&asin=B000FI73MA&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx2Y5YS3AXCUXRQ


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have always been concerned about the lack of a password on my K2 because of access to my credit card via 1-click.  I think it should at least be an option.

With respect to Amazon's response regarding the theft, I think OP has not provided the whole story as OP indicates that Amazon is requiring that someone from SFPD to contact them.  I have a hard time believing that and would think a copy of the police report should suffice as it does in cases of a stolen credit card.

Anyway, I agree that it raises some interesting issues...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read the thread because I just don't like going over there.  But, based on the topic alone, here is what I think. Stolen Kindle. . .I would be really upset!

But, as soon as I determine my Kindle has been lost/misplaced/stolen. . . the first thing I'd do is go de-register it from my Amazon account. If the thief had had a chance to buy some books before I get to that, I would think Amazon would refund that money toot sweet. I mean, you have 7 days anyway to ask for money back and I can't imagine it being more than 7 days before I realized my Kindle was no longer attached to me.  I would let them know it had been lost or stolen but I don't think they could do much else. I can't hold them responsible for the theft. . . .same as I can't hold the Martin company responsible if my guitar goes missing. Mind you, I'd file a police report, and make sure they have all the identifying information so that if it is recovered I get it back.

Sienna mentioned a password: I'm of two minds. I can see it as a way to keep a thief from using the Kindle to access my CC on Amazon. But, the only things they can buy are Kindle books. . .so as long as they don't know about the Nuclear one I don't think there'd be much problem since I'd have de-registered it myself right quick, alerted Amazon, and had any book purchases reversed. On the other hand, I think for me it would just represent another 30 seconds of delay before getting back to my book. I probably would not use it for that reason, and I'd be less happy with the Kindle if it was an 'always on' feature.

Just my thoughts, obviously. YMMV*, as they say. . . .

_*Your Mileage May Vary_


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Ann, the way I read his original post is that Amazon did refund him for the 4 books purchased on his account and then he de-registered the kindle, but the thief re-registered the stolen kindle on his/her own account. 

Amazon has allowed a stolen kindle to be re-registered by the guilty party. Therefore, Amazon has the name and address of the thief and doing nothing about it. Do they have a repsonsibility to do something about it? Therein lies the question.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think someone would have to _prove_ the Kindle was stolen. Not just tell Amazon that it was stolen. Amazon should cooperate with police if contacted by the police. But otherwise it is just one customers word against another. Just because a police report has been filed doesn't prove guilt. Police reports are filed falsely. It isn't Amazons place to sort out the truth.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I think a policy similar to that of most cellular phone companies would make sense. If it is stolen, and you provide a police report, then Amazon should put a "theft" flag on the device and not allow it to be registered.

The way it is handled right now, it makes it really easy to steal a Kindle and resell/reuse.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

If Amazon blocked the Kindle based on the original purchaser reporting it stolen and the "new user" believes he/she got it legally they would contact customer support because of the block. Now what would Amazon do? They are in the middle with no way to know who is right. Best bet for both Amazon and the original user is to go by way of their Police Department and for Amazon NOT to block the Kindle.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Red, though maybe prove is too strong a word.  If a police report is filed that should be sufficient to document the theft.  Granted, it could be filed falsely, but either way, what is Amazon's liability?  What does this guy want them to do?  According to vsch they believed him and he got back the money for the books that were fraudulently purchased.

vsch also says that the Kindle has been re-registered to the thief's own account.  I assume that tidbit was in the post in question (geez, I guess I should go read it  ).  I would question how this person knows that.  Granting it is true, how do they know it's been re-registered by the thief.  Maybe the thief resold it right quick to an unsuspecting buyer who had no idea it was stolen?  But, again, what does he want Amazon to do?  Tell him who it is so he can go to their house and get it back?

Still, let's say that Amazon is contacted by the police and told "Kindle S/N # xxx has been reported stolen, here's a warrant the requires you to provide us any info you have in the event it is re-registered to another account."   I believe that they'd cooperate.  But of course they can't just release the info on the say so of Joe Blow. . .even if Joe Blow identifies himself as a police officer.

And I wonder if the interstate aspect of it would make for problems: Kindle stolen in Virginia, Amazon is in Washington state. . . .wonder if the FBI would have to get involved before they could get a good warrant.  I can see where "they" might conclude that it's a lot of effort and expense for, essentially, a $400 gadget and do nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> If Amazon blocked the Kindle based on the original purchaser reporting it stolen and the "new user" believes he/she got it legally they would contact customer support because of the block. Now what would Amazon do? They are in the middle with no way to know who is right. Best bet for both Amazon and the original user is to go by way of their Police Department and for Amazon NOT to block the Kindle.
> 
> My 2 cents.


This brings to mind a situation that came up one time many moons ago when I lived in California. I was a tax preparer with H&R Block and it was when the whole e-file thing was just starting. Well, we had a fellow come in to file his return. . .straightforward, documentation appeared to be in order etc. When the office manager attempted to e-file it, she got a response that a return had already been filed. Now, it just so happened that the return that had been filed had ALSO been filed by H&R Block and even in the local district.

It turned out that an illegal worker had what he thought was a legal social security number -- and a really good looking SS card. All the preparer could tell him was that he couldn't file electronically because the number had already been used. And, because of confidentiality rules, the company could not notify that person whose number it was that someone was using their SSN illegally. Frustrating for the preparer involved , because she knew the person would find out when they started getting letters about unreported income on their return.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

RamTheHammer said:


> If Amazon blocked the Kindle based on the original purchaser reporting it stolen and the "new user" believes he/she got it legally they would contact customer support because of the block. Now what would Amazon do? They are in the middle with no way to know who is right. Best bet for both Amazon and the original user is to go by way of their Police Department and for Amazon NOT to block the Kindle.
> 
> My 2 cents.


That's the way it works with cell phones, and there are few problems.

The burden would be on the purchaser of the used Kindle. You call up customer service beforehand with the SID and they can tell you if it's "clear" or if it's been reported stolen.

The policy set up the way it is now encourages theft because there's no measure to keep the thief from cashing in on the product and getting away with it. It's too easy for the thief.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the whole thread, I thought it was a quite rational discussion, could have been on KindleBoards, LOL!

According to the OP, he knows the K was reregistered because he personally knows someone at Amazon who checked.

I think an option to have the One-Click passworded would be a nice security feature. There have been parents here who have wished they could password One-Click on the Kindle they bought for their kid(s). But I agree with Ann, I wouldn't want it, so it should be optional.

I also think deregistration should not be able to be done from the Kindle. Yes, you could have problems with someone selling a used Kindle and not deregistering it, but that's between the buyer and seller and it's not Amazon's responsibility any more than it's Amazon's responsibility to make sure someone sells a working Kindle.

JMHO.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, "prove" is a strong word, but I am having a vocab lock on my brain today  , it's the best I could come up with, but glad to see you were able to follow my meaning anyway   .


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy: I too, read the entire thread ONLY because I did find it interesting; and they were "discussing" up until the poster who threw the f* word in very liberally.

*I don't understand why the police can't make a 2 minute call while the guy is standing there waiting. The effort wasted explaining to him that they couldn't call and why; the police could have used that time to actually make the 2 minute call.*

I think the perfect fix is to only be able to de-register through amazon directly and provide your personal information...and *not via the Kindle*...if they eliminate the deactivation feature from the Kindle, problem solved.

I once had someone hit and run my car (they backed into it) and when I called the police they said they were too busy to send someone out...that unless I got the plate# I was stuck. I told them that it was the man across the way's company and if they question him they can find out who it was. The reply: we are to busy for trivial matters. I was stuck with several hundred dollars in damage. FUNNY: I don't find paying my $7000 in city taxes, which pays their salary TRIVIAL.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think, once again, it comes down to the you don't need a computer for the Kindle advertisment.  If you can't register/deregister/change accounts from the kindle than you need a computer.  They could have a screen password lock, that you could set from the kindle. The Sony has one, and it is an option if you want to use it. Making it optional for the Kindle would be helpful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I take it back, I went and looked, and I hadn't read the whole thing, I got sidetracked by the comment box at the bottom! 



Red said:


> I think, once again, it comes down to the you don't need a computer for the Kindle advertisment. If you can't register/deregister/change accounts from the kindle than you need a computer. They could have a screen password lock, that you could set from the kindle. The Sony has one, and it is an option if you want to use it. Making it optional for the Kindle would be helpful.


You could deregister via phone if you didn't have a computer, the same way I do all kind of financial stuff, they ask 257 personal questions only I would know.

But yeah, passwording the deregister would be smart, it's not something you would access often.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> If Amazon blocked the Kindle based on the original purchaser reporting it stolen and the "new user" believes he/she got it legally they would contact customer support because of the block. Now what would Amazon do? They are in the middle with no way to know who is right. Best bet for both Amazon and the original user is to go by way of their Police Department and for Amazon NOT to block the Kindle.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Anyone who receives (buys unaware) any stolen property loses it, and the money they spent purchasing the stolen property. 
deb


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I didn't read the whole post. but in the guy's opening argument, he says that now whoever stole his Kindle has access to his whole library... but I thought when a device is de-registered you lose all the books previously purchased on the other account?

Also, sorry dude, but you lost it. It's sort of his own damn fault for not paying attention to a $400 device. Why are you taking it to the supermarket anyway? regardless, it's not amazon's fault you lost it. they're not your babysitters. for all they know, you sold it to this person for $300 and you're trying to get it back to re-sell it again and this is a scam you're pulling.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> *I don't understand why the police can't make a 2 minute call while the guy is standing there waiting. The effort wasted explaining to him that they couldn't call and why; the police could have used that time to actually make the 2 minute call.*


Because it is never just a two-minute phone call. The police have way bigger issues to deal with than petty theft. Especially in a big city.

Would you rather them put aside a more serious offense to deal with someone who had their expensive toy swiped when they weren't looking?

If you want enough cops to deal with petty theft, you'll have to up your $7,000 in taxes. (And come on, you do not pay $7k in city taxes. I guarantee most of that money is actually school taxes.)


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> Anyone who receives (buys unaware) any stolen property loses it, and the money they spent purchasing the stolen property.
> deb


While that is true - the buyer would lose eventually - is it Amazons job to do the "Policing". I don't think so.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

George: My taxes per month are slowly creeping to become greater than my mortgage payment...and going up 4% again in July. I pay the city $6,882.68. per year...if you must know the exact figures. My mother-in-law just over $8,000. How they allocate it: I'm not exactly certain I'm sure school tax is included...however, I *do know* that the police and fire personnel are paid from those funds; including their retirement. I'm not knocking them, just stating that I'm a tax paying citizen just like anyone else. The above is just a side note. Now back to the issue at hand:

I agree that it was a petty crime. I do think that he should have been more careful with his goods. My only argument is that all issues would be resolved if Amazon would disable the deactivation feature directly from the Kindle. Amazon wouldn't have to police anything. The gentleman would only have to REPORT it as stolen, deactivate through Amazon...and stop the one click option. The Kindle would then be considered a useless Kindle. When the "thief" went to use it or "activate" it then Amazon would say That particular Kindle according to its serial number is non registerable. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm certainly not trying to stir the pot so to speak...
A. I buy a Kindle and Activate or "register" it. Amazon knows it is my Kindle. I am the only one who can order materials for it.

B. Now I want to sell it...or give it away. I must deactivate it through Amazon and remove my "one click" credit card connected to that Kindle.

C. Now the new user can Register with his or her info.

D. In the case of theft once reported stolen and deactivated wouldn't Amazon know that is the stolen Kindle via the serial number and just say that it is considered unregisterable to the so-called thief? They don't have to say it is stolen or anything; just that it is unregisterable.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  let's not let the thread here get out of hand!  

I totally understand having the Kindle at the Grocery Store.  I take mine all the time.  Sometimes the line is long to wait to check out.  Perfect time to read!  Also, though I put mine in my purse when I stop, I gather this is a male person who didn't have a bag to put it in.  I think I would consider the grocery store counter  fairly safe especially since I'm standing right there!  So, "it's his own damn fault" is a bit harsh, but, yeah, he needs to take responsibility for the fact that it was stolen.

As to reporting it to the police, it is not unreasonable to expect the them to listen and be at least empathetic when called.  Rationally, we understand that there are lots bigger things for them to be working on, but at the time that we call them, we want to feel that they care about what has happened to us.  At that point. . .there's probably little of the rational in what you're feeling. . . good officers will understand that.  I don't mind being told there's nothing they can do as long as they seem to care that it IS important to me and they WISH there was something!

Not going to get into taxes. . .that's too close to politics!


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

sjc said:


> George:
> A. I buy a Kindle and Activate or "register" it. Amazon knows it is my Kindle. I am the only one who can order materials for it.
> 
> B. Now I want to sell it...or give it away. I must deactivate it through Amazon and remove my "one click" credit card connected to that Kindle.
> ...


Well, maybe...

E. In the case of a nasty divorce where one spouse takes the Kindle and de-registers it and re-registers it into their own name, what is Amazon to do? Especially if one spouse lies to Customer Support about why it was de-registered? I'm not saying this is what happened here, but maybe with the possibility this might be why amazon is taking this tact.

/shrug


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Kudos Ann!!* My point exactly: One just wants to feel as though their matter... is of concern.
It was his fault; and I take my K EVERYWHERE as well...it is in my purse 24/7. I made it a habit to NEVER put it down; always BACK in MY purse!!


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I was reading the thread on the Amazon forum and saw the link to this site.  I never knew it existed.

Police departments, especially large ones like NY and SF have units dedicated to particular areas of crime.  The unit responsible for investigating petty theft should have looked into this.  A murder investigation wouldn't be sacrificed as the detective unit would be investigating that.

Amazon is simply telling the Kindle owner the same thing that your ISP would tell you if you called them and said "A person at the ip address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx stole my credit card and bought stuff with it.  Please tell me who it is so I can have them arrested."  The ISP would say they will provide that information to the police once they receive a subpoena.  Under no other circumstances will they release that info.  I don't blame them.

Suppose the Kindle thief sold the Kindle on Craigslist or some other local bulletin board system?  The purchaser of the "used" Kindle has no idea that it's stolen.  Now what if Amazon gave the address of that person to the victim and the victim decided to take matters into their own hands and pay a visit to the person they think is the thief?  Then what?  Amazon would be sued for divulging this person's personal information. 

I think the victim got a raw deal from the police. 

Nice to find this forum.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

welcome to the kindleboards Cleee!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> While that is true - the buyer would lose eventually - is it Amazons job to do the "Policing". I don't think so.


I agree with you, it is not Amazon's job to do the policing. We are all responsible for our own items; cars, phones, computers, kindles, etc. I take mine to the grocery store with me all the time. I wonder if his home owner's insurance would help him out? 
deb


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

I read most of the thread over on the Amazon discussion board. And it got me thinking. I was surprised from the first that there is no password protection on the Kindle and, absent Amazon itself addressing this, think someone out there should provide a hack that allows for password protection. It is troubling as well that a serialized communication device can so easily be deregistered & reregistered under another account, given that it was reported as stolen. Amazon ought to have a means of "killing" the device once reported stolen so it can't be misused. Finally, it has made me reconsider what I will put on my Kindle. Certainly until the password issue is addressed, nothing personally critical will go on it.

In its effort to make the Kindle accessible and easy to use, I think it has gone too far in the direction of making it vulnerable to theft and abuse. Amazon needs to address these issues.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

jimp1947 said:


> In its effort to make the Kindle accessible and easy to use, I think it has gone too far in the direction of making it vulnerable to theft and abuse. Amazon needs to address these issues.


This is a very good point. I just got my Kindle 2 on release date and never had a Kindle 1. I didn't know you could de-register the device from the menu until I read that thread.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome Cleee...you will find we are a great bunch and we love our Kindles.  Go over to the introduction thread and introduce yourself so you can get a warm welcome.  Glad you found us.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

jimp1947 said:


> I read most of the thread over on the Amazon discussion board. And it got me thinking. I was surprised from the first that there is no password protection on the Kindle and, absent Amazon itself addressing this, think someone out there should provide a hack that allows for password protection. It is troubling as well that a serialized communication device can so easily be deregistered & reregistered under another account, given that it was reported as stolen. Amazon ought to have a means of "killing" the device once reported stolen so it can't be misused. Finally, it has made me reconsider what I will put on my Kindle. Certainly until the password issue is addressed, nothing personally critical will go on it.
> 
> In its effort to make the Kindle accessible and easy to use, I think it has gone too far in the direction of making it vulnerable to theft and abuse. Amazon needs to address these issues.


On the other hand, I wonder what effect the ability to "kill" a Kindle by reporting it stolen would have on reselling. Since a good portion, if not the majority, of Kindle re-sales are done between people who do not know each other (with hopes that all parties would behave in an above-board manner) the risk would exist that someone would buy a used Kindle and then find out at some point in the future that the Kindle has been reported as stolen.

I don't imagine that Amazon would want to be in the middle of that situation (although a receipt would likely be available to resolve appropriately). Still more trouble than I would want to deal with, even if the end result is that I could use my Kindle again after everything got straightened out.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It turned out that an illegal worker had what he thought was a legal social security number -- and a really good looking SS card. All the preparer could tell him was that he couldn't file electronically because the number had already been used.


Wow, this situation is scary but not because of the taxes part... who is to say that the guy who filed first wasn't the illegal? Maybe the illegal got the number and card and just filed before the real owner of the ssn?



tashab said:


> Also, sorry dude, but you lost it. It's sort of his own damn fault for not paying attention to a $400 device. Why are you taking it to the supermarket anyway? regardless, it's not amazon's fault you lost it. they're not your babysitters. for all they know, you sold it to this person for $300 and you're trying to get it back to re-sell it again and this is a scam you're pulling.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I totally understand having the Kindle at the Grocery Store. I take mine all the time. Sometimes the line is long to wait to check out. Perfect time to read! Also, though I put mine in my purse when I stop, I gather this is a male person who didn't have a bag to put it in. I think I would consider the grocery store counter fairly safe especially since I'm standing right there! So, "it's his own damn fault" is a bit harsh, but, yeah, he needs to take responsibility for the fact that it was stolen.


I have to agree with it's the OP's fault. It's not his fault that somebody is a thief... but leaving a $400 device on a counter, for even a second? I left my $100 cellphone in a small purse along with a water bottle and car keys under my seat when I was at last year's graduation for the school I teach at. By the time I got done congratulating former students I went to grab my purse and it was gone... I totally hadn't paid attention. We found my purse (thankfully because my grandmother had made it when I was a child). Everything else was gone. Whose fault? Totally mine for not keeping it on me when the ceremony ended.

I love my kindle, and I just got it so want to read it more... however, on last week's field trip I chaperoned and yesterday's family trip to Disneyland I did not bring it. Even though the bus driver wouldn't know that I had that sitting in my bag, it's just too much of a risk (and taking it on roller coasters? No way). And even though the k would be locked up in the car at Dland, no way, too much of a risk just IN CASE somebody were to break in.

If it's a guy, he needs a "man bag" or large case or something... heck, even a messenger bag! It takes SECONDS for something small like a k to be swiped. $350 out the window.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadowraven said:


> Wow, this situation is scary but not because of the taxes part... who is to say that the guy who filed first wasn't the illegal? Maybe the illegal got the number and card and just filed before the real owner of the ssn?


Suffice it to say, it was pretty clear who the number REALLY belonged to. . . .the problem was we couldn't tell that person that his number had been compromised.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Suffice it to say, it was pretty clear who the number REALLY belonged to. . . .the problem was we couldn't tell that person that his number had been compromised.


Oh wow, duh on my part  And I live in an area where illegals are a problem. Many of my students are illegals which pisses me off because since teachers pay state taxes like everybody else I argue that it's unfair that I am paying for part of my OWN salary to teach them while their families pay none of my salary. And ACTUALLY... I had even started writing in my previous post about why the illegal would even file taxes if he was illegal, but then came to my senses that even if they made enough $$$ where they had to pay a lot of taxes, most people get refunds so he'd want part of his money back. I came to my senses and didn't finish that thought and include that in my post. I think Disneyland fried my brain yesterday


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .the real point of the anecdote was that sometimes companies are held to codes of conduct -- or even legal requirements -- that prevent disclosure of information even if that disclosure would be to the benefit of the disclosee.  As in this case:  Amazon can't really tell anyone else who registered any given Kindle without proper warrants in place.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Suffice it to say, it was pretty clear who the number REALLY belonged to. . . .the problem was we couldn't tell that person that his number had been compromised.


I understand about confidentiality requirements and ethics codes, but wouldn't it be possible to notify the IRS of the situation, so that they'd pass that along to the "real" filer? Just letting them know that there was some duplication of numbers (as though it were possibly accidental), without mentioning any illegal intent on the part of the second filer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I understand about confidentiality requirements and ethics codes, but wouldn't it be possible to notify the IRS of the situation, . . . .


How do you think we found out there was a problem? And now, I'm not going to comment any further because it's off topic. . . .

Again, the point was. . . . Amazon can't disclose customer information to anyone without proper warrants.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> If someone buys it in good faith from the thief, then they are out of luck - buyer beware. Or, before buying, they should be able to call amazon and see if the s/n is flagged as lost or stolen.
> 
> If someone sells it, and then calls amazon to report it stolen, then the person that bought it should be able to provide some type of receipt that shows they bought it from the original person. Still.....buyer beware.


It might be hard to find the s/n if you are buying used Kindle at eBay. You could ask seller but... Isn't it possible that we could register the kindle just from knowing the s/n? I don't know if anyone will want to do it but so it might not be good idea to let everyone know the s/n??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Shizu, I don't know whether it's possible to register one using just the s/n, but maybe there's some way to combine the "cell phone model" with something akin to a title search for cars?

Or perhaps to have both a s/n and a separate identifying number, so that one could be used for registering it and one could be used simply as a tracker number to confirm with Amazon that a device was not flagged as stolen.



Ann in Arlington said:


> How do you think we found out there was a problem? And now, I'm not going to comment any further because it's off topic. . . .


Understood -- sorry, I had assumed that the problem became apparent through an attempt to file electronically, not that any human at the IRS was actually aware of it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have a problem with Amazon not disclosing personal information. If someone has had a Kindle stolen and can prove that it was stolen (police report) the very least that Amazon can do is to make that Kindle inoperable. Why should the thief get to use something that they stole when it can be blocked? If the thief sold it to someone, that person would then have an incentive to call the police and complain about buying stolen goods if they bought it not knowing that it was stolen. If they bought it and knew it was stolen, at least they are out the money.

If someone is stupid enough to file a phony police report after selling their Kindle or losing it in a divorce, then the new owner should be able to prove that they bought/were granted the Kindle legally and get it turned back on. The idiot who filed the false report would then face charges for filing a false police report. 

Whether or not the person put the Kindle down where he/she shouldn't does not negate the fact that someone took something that did not belong to them. It is a crime. It should be reported and the police should try and follow up. I would think that it would be easier to follow the trail of a stolen Kindle then a stolen TV set since it has to be registered with Amazon. How hard is it for the Police department to call Amazon and get the necessary info from Amazon? It could be that the current user bought the Kindle from someone or it could be that the current user is the thief. Either way, it is a lead that can be followed pretty easily. I know that the Police are swamped but one would think a case that starts off with a pretty easy start point would be one that they would be happy to start on.

Homeowners should cover the replacement of a Kindle. My guess is that the deductible would be greater then replacing the Kindle.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Let's face it -- for all intents and purposes the electronic communications portion of a Kindle is indeed a cell phone.  The cell phone model of handling this seem totally appropriate.

If a Kindle is reported lost or stolen Amazon should blacklist the s/n and not allow it to be registered.
The only person who can clear the device from that blacklist is the owner who reported it lost/stolen.
As for buying used equipment, the buyer should demand to know the s/n prior to purchase and should be able to verify that its clean with Amazon prior to purchase. If someone refuses to provide the s/n then the buyer shouldn't buy it.  It the seller provides a fraudulent (or different) s/n then they are subject to the laws governing fraudulent sales.  

Amazon's play in all of this should only be 2 fold -- 
1) to blacklist a s/n at the registered owners request. 
and 
2) provide a yes or no answer to an inquiry as to whether a specific s/n is clear and available to be registered.

Most cell companies will provide for waiving download purchases for the 24 hours prior to notification of a lost/stolen device (although some do require a copy of a police report).  Amazon should do the same.


Anecdotal types of scenarios regarding selling a Kindle and then reporting it lost/stolen should be handled under the existing fraudulent sales laws.


----------



## chelleedub (Apr 21, 2011)

Shadowraven said:


> I love my kindle, and I just got it so want to read it more... however, on last week's field trip I chaperoned and yesterday's family trip to Disneyland I did not bring it. Even though the bus driver wouldn't know that I had that sitting in my bag, it's just too much of a risk (and taking it on roller coasters? No way). And even though the k would be locked up in the car at Dland, no way, too much of a risk just IN CASE somebody were to break in.
> 
> ... It takes SECONDS for something small like a k to be swiped. $350 out the window.


That sounds like a great argument for why a theft deterrant or recovery assistance of some kind should be offered. They tout the Kindle's convenience, but the fact that people are afraid to take it anywhere, bc you can't put it in your pocket and you CAN'T PUT IT DOWN, make it decidedly inconvenient. I suspect that their reasoning for not helping with this issue is that they'd rather get money through downloads from people unwilling to pay full price for the device, and maybe even another Kindle sale out of the good folks desperate or dumb enough to purchase another through Amazon! Stepping up in this area of customer svc by utilizing the technology they obviously already have is so worth considering! They'd be the first company to do it and would set the industry standard.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

well since this post Amazon has included a password option for the kindle. So when you wake up you kindle from sleep mode, you have to put in the pw. not to mention the price also cut in half. back in 2009 it was 350-ish for a kindle


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

chelleedub said:


> That sounds like a great argument for why a theft deterrant or recovery assistance of some kind should be offered. They tout the Kindle's convenience, but the fact that people are afraid to take it anywhere, bc you can't put it in your pocket and you CAN'T PUT IT DOWN, make it decidedly inconvenient. I suspect that their reasoning for not helping with this issue is that they'd rather get money through downloads from people unwilling to pay full price for the device, and maybe even another Kindle sale out of the good folks desperate or dumb enough to purchase another through Amazon! Stepping up in this area of customer svc by utilizing the technology they obviously already have is so worth considering! They'd be the first company to do it and would set the industry standard.


Holy two year old thread ressurections! Mods I think this needs to be locked.


----------



## chelleedub (Apr 21, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> well since this post Amazon has included a password option for the kindle. So when you wake up you kindle from sleep mode, you have to put in the pw. not to mention the price also cut in half. back in 2009 it was 350-ish for a kindle


I know...but apparently you can just reset the Kindle if you "forget" your password. Your data is removed, but you can still get on the thing. Right?

Oh, and $350, $189, or gifted  I still don't want it stolen!



BTackitt said:


> Holy two year old thread ressurections! Mods I think this needs to be locked.


And why's that? It's apparently still sparking interest.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazon will now block the serial number of a lost or stolen Kindle. My husband left his on a plane and Amazon deactivated the serial number. Amazon also told me that they would return it if aomeone mailed it to them. It came home after a month and I was able to deactivate it. This thread does need to be closed because it is no longer an issue.


----------



## BrokenR1 (Mar 11, 2011)

While an old thread the thing that blew me away is the idea of the victim being at fault.  His fault that someone stole the kindle.  Her fault that someone stole her purse.  I guess all those rape victims just should not have been so pretty or maybe they should not walk alone, serves them right!

I'm all for taking precautions but to blame the victim is just ridiculous.  Put the blame where it belongs on the perpetrators.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kathy said:


> This thread does need to be closed because it is no longer an issue.


Exactly. It has been two years and Amazon has made changes that make the complaints in the OP null and void.

-you can add a password to your Kindle
-you can deregister the Kindle
-Amazon can and does brick stolen Kindles so they cannot be used by thieves.


----------

